# Your Favorite Power Tool



## andyzee (May 1, 2013)

Women, if you answer, remember, this is a family site. For me tools in order of favorite:

1. Reciprocating Saw
2. Chain Saw
3. Table Saw.

in order of most used:

1. Table Saw
2. Chain Saw
3. Reciprocating Saw

Kind of funny how that work, fave and amount of use. But have to say, Reciprocating Saw is quickly gaining in use. It started with using it to cut out tree/bush stumps and lately has progressed to cutting down trees. Nothing big mind you, up to 9" in diameter and maybe 25' height, but damn, it's like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2013)

I am at the cusp of starting to finish my basement at my house. I'll et you know when I'm done :lol:


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> I am at the cusp of starting to finish my basement at my house. I'll et you know when I'm done :lol:



I'm going to guess that it'll be table saw. Saws are cool, if you keep your glasses on and fingers out.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 1, 2013)

That's like trying to decide which is your favorite child...!


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> That's like trying to decide which is your favorite child...!



That'll be the next question, keep your pants on.


----------



## Rambo (May 1, 2013)

Good Lord - Please be extremely careful operating Chain Saws!
(I know a guy who lost all 4 fingers, of one hand in an accident)


----------



## darent (May 1, 2013)

the Fein ocillating tool,didn't think I would use it much, it sure is handy and have found a lot of uses  that save a lot of time


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2013)

1. Impact driver
2. Table saw
3. Compound miter saw


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 2, 2013)

darent said:


> the Fein ocillating tool,didn't think I would use it much, it sure is handy and have found a lot of uses  that save a lot of time



The fein multi-master might qualify as my favorite power tool that SOMEONE ELSE owns!


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2013)

darent said:


> the Fein ocillating tool,didn't think I would use it much, it sure is handy and have found a lot of uses  that save a lot of time



Never heard of this thing, but looks interesting.


----------



## hammer (May 2, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> 1. Impact driver
> 2. Table saw
> 3. Compound miter saw


Have yet to get a table saw but I agree with the other two on this list.


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2013)

So many choices. For sheer man-bark power enjoyment, the sawzall has to win. For time saving cut precision (and accompanying reduction of cursing) the chop saw is way up there. In appropriate circumstances, the hammer drill is pretty awesome, too.

I'm going to go with sawzall as my favorite power tool, I think. It works great in an amazing array of inappropriate situations.

In the end, though, my overall favorite tool is not actually a power tool- it's a small 90 degree ratchet. The number of barked knuckles that thing avoids is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Good Lord - Please be extremely careful operating Chain Saws!
> (I know a guy who lost all 4 fingers, of one hand in an accident)



I have a tree in my front yard sort of half in the woods I still need to chop up. I don't really like using chain saws, my neighbor has one that has zero kickback protection. I prefer using my other neighbors dinky little electric one. It seems safer :lol:


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2013)

No Dremel votes? :lol:


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2013)

No woman are chiming in?  Hmm!!!! Must be shy or embarassed.


----------



## hammer (May 2, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Good Lord - Please be extremely careful operating Chain Saws! (I know a guy who lost all 4 fingers, of one hand in an accident)


Any power tool can have hazards...I accidentally got my hand in the way of an cordless hedge trimmer last September, was not fun getting 10 stitches on 3 fingers on a Saturday night.

At least the Home Depot basic Chain Saws have some protective features to them.  I invested in and wear a pair of safety chaps and yard gloves (good) although I usually wear sneakers instead of work boots (bad).  I'd never use the chain saw to take out larger trees...from my POV that's a job best left to the pros.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2013)

Nick said:


> No Dremel votes? :lol:



I have used that in my in ground toe nail.


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2013)

Dremels are the perfect tool for certain situations. I almost never have the proper bit, but while trying to use the wrong tool for the job, I often think "Man, the Dremel would be great for this..."


----------



## Terry (May 2, 2013)

My half inch ingersol rand impact wrench. Gets used hard almost every day, have had it for at least 12 years, and it still has just as much power as when I bought it. Never had to do a thing to it except to replace the snapring that holds sockets on. Only the second impact wrench that I have owned in 34 years of mechanicing. First one was an ingersol also. Awesome tool!


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2013)

Nick said:


> No Dremel votes? :lol:


Hope you're in no hurry to cut the tree up in your yard!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 2, 2013)

My battery powered Impact wrench.  I remember when my dad first bought a air powered impact, when I was little, and no longer needed to use sockets for everything.  I thought that was awesome!  Now I keep my battery Impact in my truck, and can change a tire much quicker, or the blades on my mower in just a few mins while out on a customers property.

Next best tool would be the chainsaw.  Yes they can be dangerous, but if you treat it properly, they are non-replaceable tool.


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Hope you're in no hurry to cut the tree up in your yard!



Here's how you cut trees, look at about 3:42.


----------



## Geoff (May 3, 2013)

gasoline powered blender


----------



## darent (May 3, 2013)

janski's favorite tool is the milwaukee super sawzall with rotating head, great for demo so I have to finish  her honeydo list!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 4, 2013)

It may not be my favorite tool, but: when all else fails, grab the sawzall!


----------



## darent (May 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> No Dremel votes? :lol:



nick, a dremel is a girlie tool, get a BINFORD 1000, 100000 rpm 450ftlbs of torque!!


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> It may not be my favorite tool, but: when all else fails, grab the sawzall!




Sounds like the duct tape of power tools.


----------



## Skimaine (May 4, 2013)

darent said:


> the Fein ocillating tool,didn't think I would use it much, it sure is handy and have found a lot of uses  that save a lot of time



+1.  I do not know what I would do without it.


----------



## Cannonball (May 5, 2013)

I don't disagree with anything said here. Love all of those tools.  But if favorite = most often used,  then circular saw probably wins for me. Because I'm lazy about pulling lots of tools out it ends up doing the work of table  saw, chop  saw, sawzall, etc.   I've had the same Porter Cable circular saw for over 25 years. And I couldn't even guess at the miles of cuts it's made.


----------



## andyzee (May 5, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I don't disagree with anything said here. Love all of those tools.  But if favorite = most often used,  then circular saw probably wins for me. Because I'm lazy about pulling lots of tools out it ends up doing the work of table  saw, chop  saw, sawzall, etc.   I've had the same Porter Cable circular saw for over 25 years. And I couldn't even guess at the miles of cuts it's made.




Funny, those are my thoughts about a sawzall.


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2013)

The other tool I should of bad on my list are my finish nail guns. Not sure how I would do trim work without them. I also have a framing nailer but don't use it nearly as much as my finish nail guns.

For those of you that don't have an impact driver....get one! It will quickly move to the top of your favorite tools list. My 12 volt lithium ion DeWalt impact driver, drives 4" deck screws and lag bolts better than my old DeWalt 18v cordless drill. You will also say good bye to stripped screw heads.


----------



## andyzee (May 5, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> For those of you that don't have an impact driver....get one! It will quickly move to the top of your favorite tools list. My 12 volt lithium ion DeWalt impact driver, drives 4" deck screws and lag bolts better than my old DeWalt 18v cordless drill. You will also say good bye to stripped screw heads.




Good to know, have to check into it. Is an impact driver good for drilling in concrete?


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Good to know, have to check into it. Is an impact driver good for drilling in concrete?



No, they are not drills. They are purely used to drive screws and, bolts and lag bolts. You still need a drill for drilling.


----------



## hammer (May 5, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> The other tool I should of bad on my list are my finish nail guns. Not sure how I would do trim work without them. I also have a framing nailer but don't use it nearly as much as my finish nail guns.
> 
> For those of you that don't have an impact driver....get one! It will quickly move to the top of your favorite tools list. My 12 volt lithium ion DeWalt impact driver, drives 4" deck screws and lag bolts better than my old DeWalt 18v cordless drill. You will also say good bye to stripped screw heads.


I replaced my old cordless drill with this set.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...mbo-Kit-2-Tool-LCT200W/100596872#.UYaph6LSaLI

Made me wonder why i used a drill to drive in screws for so many years.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Good to know, have to check into it. Is an impact driver good for drilling in concrete?



If you don't want to spend the big bucks on a DeWalt, Ryobi makes a decent Impact Driver good enough for most homeowner's use.  You can get a Driver / Drill combo kit from Home Depot for short money.  They often go on sale.  We got ours for $120 a few years ago and they've worked fine.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-ON...-Combo-Kit-2-Tool-P882/203406854#.UYa9LbWkpsU


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by andyzee
> 
> Good to know, have to check into it. Is an impact driver good for drilling in concrete?



You want a hammer drill for that. 


If you don't want to spend the big bucks on a DeWalt, Ryobi makes a decent Impact Driver good enough for most homeowner's use.  You can get a Driver / Drill combo kit from Home Depot for short money.  They often go on sale.  We got ours for $120 a few years ago and they've worked fine.

I'm not a ryobi fan or owner, however I have seen first hand the ryobi outperform a Milwaukee.  Both 18v.


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> If you don't want to spend the big bucks on a DeWalt, Ryobi makes a decent Impact Driver good enough for most homeowner's use.  You can get a Driver / Drill combo kit from Home Depot for short money.  They often go on sale.  We got ours for $120 a few years ago and they've worked fine.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-ON...-Combo-Kit-2-Tool-P882/203406854#.UYa9LbWkpsU



Friends don't let friends buy Ryobi tools........ In all seriousness they are for the most part disposable power tools. Spend the extra money up front. My previous DeWalt XPS 18v cordless drill lasted me over 12 years of heavy use. It still works just fine but the batteries don't hold a decent charge anymore. I ended up getting the new DeWalt impact driver / drill combo kit because it was aboutnrhe same cost as two new batteries for my old drill. With the use my tools see I would have probably gone through 3 or 4 Ryobi drills in that time frame.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 5, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> Friends don't let friends buy Ryobi tools........ In all seriousness they are for the most part disposable power tools. Spend the extra money up front. My previous DeWalt XPS 18v cordless drill lasted me over 12 years of heavy use. It still works just fine but the batteries don't hold a decent charge anymore. I ended up getting the new DeWalt impact driver / drill combo kit because it was aboutnrhe same cost as two new batteries for my old drill. With the use my tools see I would have probably gone through 3 or 4 Ryobi drills in that time frame.



Not everybody puts there stuff to as much use. I will spend the $ on stuff I use often. But Ryobi tools have worked great fpr me for the amount of use the ones I buy get.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> Friends don't let friends buy Ryobi tools........ In all seriousness they are for the most part disposable power tools. Spend the extra money up front. My previous DeWalt XPS 18v cordless drill lasted me over 12 years of heavy use. It still works just fine but the batteries don't hold a decent charge anymore. I ended up getting the new DeWalt impact driver / drill combo kit because it was aboutnrhe same cost as two new batteries for my old drill. With the use my tools see I would have probably gone through 3 or 4 Ryobi drills in that time frame.



Well, I've got a Brother and Uncle who have a combined 50+ year careers as General Contractors and when they tell me that the Ryobi power tools being made over the past several years are more than adequate for all but professionals or those with serious hobbies, I'm going to take their word for it.  Both said that ten years ago, there's no way they'd make that recommendation, but the Ryobi product quality isn't as poor as it once was.  I was fully prepared to buy a DeWalt or Makita and when I asked them, they said for home use, you're wasting your money.

Like I said, I've had mine for 3+ years and they work just as good as the day I got them.  For $119 you can afford to throw the tools away if they fail in a few years.  Hell, a Dewalt replacement battery alone is going to cost you close to $100.  For $20 more you get an Impact Driver, Cordless Drill and the battery.


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, I've got a Brother and Uncle who have a combined 50+ year careers as General Contractors and when they tell me that the Ryobi power tools being made over the past several years are more than adequate for all but professionals or those with serious hobbies, I'm going to take their word for it.  Both said that ten years ago, there's no way they'd make that recommendation, but the Ryobi product quality isn't as poor as it once was.  I was fully prepared to buy a DeWalt or Makita and when I asked them, they said for home use, you're wasting your money.
> 
> Like I said, I've had mine for 3+ years and they work just as good as the day I got them.  For $119 you can afford to throw the tools away if they fail in a few years.  Hell, a Dewalt replacement battery alone is going to cost you close to $100.  For $20 more you get an Impact Driver, Cordless Drill and the battery.



a couple of years ago my father bought one of the Ryobi combo kits that came with like 5 tools that all shared the same batteries. Over 2 years of moderate to heavy DYI use all but one of the 5 tools has either been replaced under warranty or out right thrown away and replaced with something decent. He has now spent much more money that if he just bought a decent set in the first place. The funny thing is he is the person that taught me never to buy cheap tools.

you also don't need to break the bank on DeWalt, PorterCable, Makita, Delta, Bosch, Hitachi, etc...... Rigid makes a very study long lasting tool that price wise falls right in the middle of the Ryobi stuff and big name brands.


----------



## andyzee (May 5, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> a couple of years ago my father bought one of the Ryobi combo kits that came with like 5 tools that all shared the same batteries. Over 2 years of moderate to heavy DYI use all but one of the 5 tools has either been replaced under warranty or out right thrown away and replaced with something decent. He has now spent much more money that if he just bought a decent set in the first place. The funny thing is he is the person that taught me never to buy cheap tools.
> 
> you also don't need to break the bank on DeWalt, PorterCable, Makita, Delta, Bosch, Hitachi, etc...... Rigid makes a very study long lasting tool that price wise falls right in the middle of the Ryobi stuff and big name brands.



Lately seem like I buy more Bosch than anything else.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 5, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Lately seem like I buy more Bosch than anything else.



You can't go wrong with Bosch.  They have a sweet 12 inch compound miter saw that I hope to own when my dewalt craps out!


----------



## bigbog (May 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> No Dremel votes? :lol:


Certainly useful...can sharpen many items.  
Think the adjustable table saw, that I don't have _Yet_(LOL), would be #1.  
Chain saw certainly saves the woods/wildlife-drive when you confront a blowdown.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2013)

Started doing some remodeling at home last fall and picked up a Dewalt Mitre saw and also their portable table saw, both a lot better that the stuff I was borrowing from work(Rigid mitre and a Delta table saw). I figured with the money I'm saving from hiring someone, I'd use the money on good tools since I have a lot more stuff I wan to do around the house. I also picked up a Hitachi finish nailer.

I bought them all off Amazon. If you're in no hurry, put the items on your wish list, it seems the prices fluctuate a lot with them depending on the day.


----------



## andyzee (May 6, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Started doing some remodeling at home last fall and picked up a Dewalt Mitre saw and also their portable table saw, both a lot better that the stuff I was borrowing from work(Rigid mitre and a Delta table saw). I figured with the money I'm saving from hiring someone, I'd use the money on good tools since I have a lot more stuff I wan to do around the house. I also picked up a Hitachi finish nailer.
> 
> I bought them all off Amazon. If you're in no hurry, put the items on your wish list, it seems the prices fluctuate a lot with them depending on the day.




I've purchased off Amazon as well as cpooutlets.com.


----------



## mlctvt (May 7, 2013)

Number one for me would be my Cyclone Rake, followed by my Arens snow blower. 
For hand tools it'd be my Ingersol Rand Impact wrench, saved me hours when working on rusty cars. 

My wife says her Vitamix 5200 Blender is her favorite. That machine can liquify anything.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> Number one for me would be my Cyclone Rake, followed by my Arens snow blower.
> For hand tools it'd be my Ingersol Rand Impact wrench, saved me hours when working on rusty cars.
> 
> My wife says her Vitamix 5200 Blender is her favorite. That machine can liquify anything.



That's a heavy duty rake, you live on a golf course? :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (May 7, 2013)

andyzee said:


> That's a heavy duty rake, you live on a golf course? :lol:



No but we've got lots of tall trees. The leaves on our property would pile almost a foot deep over most of the yard. We used to use a walk behind leaf blower to pile them up onto tarps which we would then haul to the back of our property into the woods. It would take 6-8 days of nasty back braking work for my wife and I to "do the leaves". Now I just drive around in my tractor and the Cyclone rake chops them up into the hopper which I then dump and use as mulch around the perimeter of the yard and into the woods. "doing the leaves" is actually fun now. This machine has been a godsend, I wonder how I lived without it. If I could only keep one tool this would be it.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2013)

I could see where that might be your favorite.


----------



## ctenidae (May 8, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> "doing the leaves" is actually fun now. This machine has been a godsend, I wonder how I lived without it. If I could only keep one tool this would be it.



All you need is a cup holder for your beer, and you're all set.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2013)

I've got a dewalt hammer drill . Love it. Use it all the time, had it for almost nine years now and still works flawlessly.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> All you need is a cup holder for your beer, and you're all set.



That is what roommate has in his ride lawnmower.


----------



## mlctvt (May 8, 2013)

My John Deer lawn tractor has 2 cup holders, not sure why there's 2 when there's only one seat. Maybe for big lawns where you need 2 beers to finish it.


----------

